# How confidential is that email, really?



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2008)

Seems banks, security firms, military contractors and even the *** hats in charge of keeping us safe from all those mean nasty terrorist bogeymen can't seem to keep confidential information, well, confidential.

http://www.donotreply.com/

I sure hope TJ gets that body armor replaced soon.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 21, 2008)

???

Unbelievable!

This is too funny!  Good for this guy for thinking of registering that domain and then exposing all of these *MORONS* for using that return address!

Oh, man.  What were they thinking?  What was going through their head when they thought to have a return address that they do not have the domain?


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 21, 2008)

> Since Merrill Lynch doesnt even bother to tell people not to reply to the emails, and the emails are either telling people they have lost the right to sell insurance, or they are about to I have plenty of private replies. None of which will ever get to anyone at Merrill Lynch to help them with their problem.



Oh, this is good.  I needed that laugh.

It would be BETTER (for the customer) if this company just sent an email that said, "If you reply to this email, we won't get it.  We don't know off hand who WILL get it, and we just simply don't care what you have to say to us."

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2008)

I get emails with that domain all the time.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 21, 2008)

You are really only as safe as the idiot who has your address.

We had an incident where someone had the rights to get specific addresses and they were suppose to be confidential and they turned around a did a mass e-mail to everyone on the list plus a few others and BINGO spam away. 

Damage control on that one was sooooo much fun.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 21, 2008)

There's some pretty funny comments on slashdot about it.  The best one is this:

Say a company uses the return address 'merrilllynch@donotreply.com'.  Then, the guy who runs owns this domain configures his email server to auto-reply to all of the email sent to that address -- with the goatse picture in it.

Do you think that some starched white shirt would get a coffee stain over that?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2008)

Can't reply, too busy configuring a mail server....


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 21, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> There's some pretty funny comments on slashdot about it.  The best one is this:
> 
> Say a company uses the return address 'merrilllynch@donotreply.com'.  Then, the guy who runs owns this domain configures his email server to auto-reply to all of the email sent to that address -- with the goatse picture in it.
> 
> Do you think that some starched white shirt would get a coffee stain over that?





Bob Hubbard said:


> Can't reply, too busy configuring a mail server....


:LFAO:


----------



## crushing (Mar 21, 2008)

WTF?  Why wouldn't they use donotreply@[I]mydomain[/I].com?  SO STUPID!!!!!


----------



## Carol (Mar 21, 2008)

crushing said:


> WTF?  Why wouldn't they use donotreply@[I]mydomain[/I].com?  SO STUPID!!!!!



Not everyone can be telecom geniuses.  Only the few and the proud...


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 21, 2008)

crushing said:


> WTF?  Why wouldn't they use donotreply@[I]mydomain[/I].com?  SO STUPID!!!!!



Yes, freaking idiots.

This is why it would be so funny if the guy who does on the domain did the 'auto-reply'.  Consider -- the company, for example, Merrill - Lynch -- sends this representative an email, basically saying (in "business - speak") -- "You will no longer be covered by our insurance, we are dropping you".

Then, this bloke responds to the email, saying something like, "But I don't undertand this -- I have paid the bill and have been insured by you for 10 years, blah, blah", you know,...


...and then the customer gets the REPLY back, with some big goatse picture there.  Now, if he was clueless enough to reply to the original email, he's now thinking, -- What kind of #### *morons* are working there?  First they drop my coverage, and now they show me this big picture of this man's *** in the email! 

"I will now call them on the telephone, I'll let them know who they are dealing with and straighten this thing out once and for all, they do not know who they are dealing with, but they will soon learn!"

Let this happen about 20 times.  Before long, there will be suits in this company who will try to reproduce the error.  They will make up some temporary email account, and send then have a company email sent to it, with this spooffed return address.  The fancy head guy will then reply, and then HE will get his picture of a buttocks right there!  

Oh, yes,

That would make a meeting get called right now.  Someone would be talking to someone important in that company real soon about that one!  Oh, yes.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hahaha!

Yeah, just put on the reply, "Well, we really value your business, see, and let us demonstrate..."

"We really value it, and you can kiss us right here, Mr!"

Hahahahahaha!!!


----------

